# which calcualtor for ME (HVACR) Test



## HerrKaLeun (Jul 18, 2010)

I know there have been many threads... bu tI'm between the Casio FX-115ES and HP35s. which one is more useful for Mechanical PE?

I used an FX 115 for FE and it worked great. so i wonder if the programming capability of the HP really is needed (I also read all the bad things about HP33s..).

Obviously the Casio is cheaper, bit if the HP35s would be more beneficial I wouldn't care about the price. (as long as I pass..)

At work or in real life I wouldn't really use either for any design, there I do everything with a real computer. So i really only need to get one for the PE test.


----------



## Paul S (Jul 18, 2010)

I am a HP fan and would suggest the 35s, but you really need to pick the one you feel most comfortable with. I also suggest using on a daily basis the one you will use for the exam. Try doing more with your calculator instead of your computer so you can be confident during the exam.


----------



## Bman (Jul 19, 2010)

FWIW, I took and passed the HVAC exam and used a Casio FX-115MS. I don't remember having to perform any real complicated calculations, so the Casio was fine. The toughest part is going to be finding the right equations to plug the numbers into...


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jul 19, 2010)

I had the Casio 115MS for the FE (and passed  3 years ago. But I lost it somehow... I think the Casio 115 ES is a bit better than the MS from what I read.

I'm not sure if I will program many equations, it seems I'm the type who needs to see the equations.

but can the HP35s solve any equations or do any other things that the Casio can't (things that are relevant for the PE test in mechanical)?

I'm under the impression, the Casio is easier to use, and the HP could do more. now the question is, if the easier to use Casio is the better choice?

I do realize that any of the approved calculators enables you to pass... it is the person in front of the keypad determining the capabilities. but I'd like to use the one that makes it the easiest, has the least errors while typing in etc.


----------



## Bean PE (Jul 19, 2010)

The best calculator is the one that you know best, that is also on the approved list. I used the TI-30X II S for all my studying and on the test and it worked great. If I had used one of the others, I probably would've done just as well, but I've been using TIs since at least the 8th grade so the familiarity level is there.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the Casios. I had both the ES and MS and they worked fine. I don't see any need for any more functions, the Casio does everything you need.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jul 19, 2010)

I just bought two FX-115ES ($ 13 each at Walmart). One for work, one for home and I won't use any other calculator till the exam. That way I also have a backup. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mechgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I normally use a TI ,but I used the Casio FX-115ES, and it worked fine. I used it while studying and working problems, so I was very familiar with it at the test. I also ended up using the convert units feature several times on the test. Also I remember that I preferred the display to the TIs that were approved for the test... couldn't see the entire equation after typing on the TI or something... don't recall exactly.


----------

